# Sexy Saleswoman - by Samster (~BBW)



## samster (Mar 12, 2011)

_~BBW_ - A gym owner is fond of one of her clients.

*[Author's Note:]* After a long break from writing I've posted the first part of a four part story I'm working on. 

There is also an illustration you can find if you follow this link:

http://fav.me/d3bg9pf



*Sexy Saleswoman
By: Samster*​


*Chapter 1*

8am and Vickie Wooton padded across the foyer of the Activ8 gym. Located in the northern Dallas suburb of McKinney the gym was a huge sprawling complex that Vickie had built up from scratch. Now she employed 30 staff onsite and had a rapidly growing “home gym” practice. Still, despite her status of successful businesswoman, Vickie loved to run her gym classes.  Her business head told her she should leave them to the trainers but Vickie still kept her hand in.

The “Early Bird” class had finished and she was watching the juicy ladies who made up the class heading out to their day at the office, or working at the mall or running kids around town. It was her favourite class. She smiled and nodded at a few of the women. Tapping her toes Vickie was waiting for one member of the class in particular; Taylor Kozar. Taylor had been taking the class three mornings a week for the past month and Vickie had a serious crush. So Vickie had done some basic research. 

Asking some of the other women in the class Vickie found out Taylor was divorced, had moved to McKinney a year ago and was single right now. Some of the ladies who knew her outside the gym let Vickie know she had a wild side and was fun on a night out. After five years of marriage the newly divorced Taylor seemed to be making up for lost time. That was good enough for Vickie to dig further. 

Hearing a tick tock of heels down the connecting corridor Vickie smiled. Taylor always wore heels with her work outfits. Her heart pounding Vickie waited as the juicy, hourglass blonde appeared.

“Hi Taylor” began Vickie brightly “have you got a minute?”

Pausing Taylor glanced down at her fake Rolex watch. Truth was she needed to be in work for 8.30 and with the traffic like it was on 79 she was pushing it. 

“Ummm…I gotta get to work.”

“I want to run through your training progress” explained Vickie, trying not to gaze too blatantly down her low cut top.

“Next time hon” said Taylor “I’ve gotta test drive booked early.”

“Oh…you’re buying a new car?”

“I sell em hon” replied Taylor before continuing her wiggle to the exit. No way was she going to be late. She needed the commission.

Vickie had found her opening. Smiling brightly she continued.

“Amazing! I’m looking for a new car right now…where do you work?”

That stopped Taylor’s wiggle. Maybe there was another sale to be made here? Owner of Activ8 gym and Vickie Wooton was going to be good for credit. 

“Nearburg Ford in Plano” said Taylor, brushing a strand of blonde hair across her shoulders and smiling.

“Wow!” said Vickie in mock surprise “I’m looking for a new Mustang!”

Now Taylor was interested. The Mustang was the most popular car on the lot and carried with it a big fat commission. 

“We’ve got awesome deals on Mustang’s” began Taylor “an’ the biggest inventory in the Metroplex. I’d love for ya to come on down an’ I’ll sort ya out a test drive!”

Smiling inwardly Vickie checkout out the dollar signs in the non too bright blonde’s eyes. It was now advantage Vickie. Taylor Kozar was suddenly very interested. Now she was going to sweat it a little.

“Maybe I’ll call in later today” mused Vickie.

“Lemme book ya in for a test drive” rushed Taylor, reaching into her handbag for her Blackberry.

“I’ll just call in” shrugged Vickie as she turned on her heels “hopefully you’ll be around”

Biting her lip Taylor watched Vickie walk away. Desperately she tried to work out how to recover the situation. She worked at the biggest Ford dealership in the Metroplex with over forty sales executives. Without an appointment the odds of Taylor getting Vickie Wooton as a customer were tiny. Some other lucky person would deal her. 

“Hey Vickie!” shouted Taylor “you’re a totally awesome trainer an’ I’d just love for ya to book a test drive with me now so I can sort ya the best deal out”

Vickie smiled inwardly. This woman was shameless and just a little desperate; all good things in Vickie’s book. Playing it cool she said:

“I’ll be sure to ask for ya!”

“Okay” nodded Taylor “be sure to Vick cos I’d love to help ya out.”

“You bet”

“Shit!” whispered Taylor under her breath.

Walking up to her office on the second floor Vickie stood by the window overlooking the parking lot. The bright morning sun was beating down and she watched Taylor chunky figure head towards a new Explorer with the &#8216;Nearburg Ford’ logo on the side. As the SUV left the lot and pulled out into the morning traffic Vickie planned ahead. She felt good about her chances with Taylor Kozar.


Nearburg Ford worked on a strict rotation system for new customers. Each sales exec logged into a system when they were available. The next potential through the door was simply assigned to the next available exec. It worked well and stopped the usual bitching and dogging about who got the good customers. Everybody got their share of time wasters and hot prospects.. 

So as Chet Morrison watch Vickie Wooton pull her year old Hummer H2 to a stop and walk into the foyer he felt lucky. A hot little red head with spiky hair in a short, red dress with a good trade in and he could feel a deal. Fixing his best smile he walked forward and held out his hand.

“Hi, Chet Morrison here” he said, holding his hand out “pleasure to meet you.”

Vickie shook the outstretched hand. Chet was a guy in his mid twenties and had the look of an ex football jock. If she’d been interested she guessed he was a good looking guy.

“Is Taylor Kozar around?” queried Vickie.

Chet’s smile faded just slightly. Standard etiquette was that if a prospect asked for a particular sales exec they got handed across. But that only worked if folks got on. Over the past month Taylor had taken three of Chet’s customers so he didn’t feel inclined to pass this one along. So he lied.

“I’m sorry Taylor’s with another customer but I can help. What car are you looking for?”

Nodding Vickie planned ahead. This guy wasn’t going to make it easy. But that was fine. It suited her plan to have blondie work for it.

“Oh…she’s a client of mine at Active8 gym so I kinda wanted to be loyal”

“Taylor goes to the gym?” chuckled Chet.

“She’s trying to lose some weight” explained Vickie.

“I can see why she’d wanna do that!” smirked Chet “so what car are ya lookin’ for?”

“You’ve got an 09 Mustang Shelby GT online for $38,600 and I’d like to test drive it.”

Chet nodded and exclaimed. 

“That’s one hot car! You take a seat an’ I’ll go getcha the keys.”

“Cool” said Vickie as she watched him walk towards reception. She had no intention of standing around waiting. Instead she wandered on into the dealership; pretending to check out the cars in the showroom. In reality she was finding Taylor Kozar. Eventually she hit paydirt. She was stood with another sales exec drinking Starbucks.

Walking across Vickie watched as blondie recognised her and flashed her best, crystal white smile. 

“Hey Vick!” shouted Taylor “awesome to see ya!”

“Hi Taylor.”

“Thanks sooooooooo much for findin’ me” continued Taylor “you wanna head over to my desk an’ I’ll fix ya up the best deal we got.”

“A guys brining over the keys to the Shelby GT” said Vickie with a sly smile.

“What guy?” snapped Taylor, her smile fading slightly.

“Ummm….Chet Morrison.”

“Ya did ask for me?” 

“Sure I did Taylor but he said you were with another customer.”

Taylor glanced over at the other sales guy. They had Chet busted. Smiling she said:

“We’ll just head over to reception an’ get them keys off Chet then shall we hon?” drawled Taylor in her east Texas twang.

“You bet” nodded Vickie.

Following on Vickie couldn’t help checking out blondie’s fat bubble butt as she wiggled across. Vickie, ironically for a gym owner, liked her ladies on the hefty side. Chunky, curvy, thick waist, hefty thighs and a big ol badonkadonk butt. Taylor Kozar ticked all those boxes. Squeezed into a short, tight skirt and a low cut top and Vickie was in heaven.

In reception Chet appeared with the key; his face dropping as he saw his prime customer following Taylor. A 5ft2 blonde she may have been but Taylor had a reputation if you stole her customers. The blonde simply held her hand out and waited for the keys. Gulping Chet passed them across.

“I was about to find you Taylor” he whispered.

“Sure ya were ya little fucker” snarled Taylor under her breath before turning to Vickie with her best smile and saying “so lets hit the road Vick cos this is one wild car an’ your gonna just fall in love with the 600bhp, Roush suspension an….”

Chet winced as Taylor’s heel dug into his foot as she wiggled out of reception. Stepping out into the baking mid day summer heat and Taylor caught her breath. The transition from air conditioned to heat always caught her. Alongside her Vickie couldn’t resist running her fingers across the taut material of her skirt as it struggled to contain blondie’s fat rump. Taylor gasped slightly; she was used to guys taking a feel but Vickie was the first woman to do it. Maybe it was an accident? 

“Our cars right over here…” explained Taylor.

Stepping back Vickie took great pleasure watching Taylor Kozar manoeuvre herself into the passenger seat. No doubt Taylor was fatter than when she’d bought her tarty little suit. Her enormous, and no doubt plastic, breasts were almost spilling out of her low cut top. A hefty middle was pushing the button of her top tight and her tick thighs were pushing her skirt to the elastic limit. For a brief moment Vickie caught a glimpse of her girdle before Taylor tugged her skirt back into place. Vickie gulped; she was in heaven. A muscle car and a hot, fat saleswomen. 

“You okay there Taylor?” chirped Vickie.

“Ummmm…you betcha!” exclaimed Taylor, aware of how Vickie’s eyes were inspecting her. Glancing across Taylor checked out Vickie’s tight, defined figure. It was a total contrast.

“Okay, if ya want to head out onto 75 now an’ we’ll head to McKinney…” 

Driving along highway 75 north and Vickie was planning ahead. Taylor had rapidly run through the cars features whilst Vickie focused her time 50/50 between the road and blondie’s figure. She checked out the dashboard clock; 12.05. No way was this test driving ending without a lunch date.

“So what do ya reckon to the car?” said Taylor as they pulled off 79 and onto 380 west. 

“It’s a cool car” replied Vickie.

“Totally!” nodded Taylor “you look freakin’ awesome drivin’ it!”

“Newly single” explained Vickie “so I’m looking for some bling.”

“This car’s totally bling an’ ya look amazin’!”

Vickie nodded and smiled before reaching across and taking hold of Taylor’s juicy arms. She squeezed slightly; they were soft and chubby. Then she applied a little pressure. Vickie was a student in human pressure points. Any part of the human body has millions of sensors and right now Vickie knew that blondie would be feeling a warm, fuzzy almost sexual feeling. Vickie could see her administrations taking effect as blondie’s big, brown dumb eyes glazed slightly.

“Really Taylor? You’re not just saying it to sell me a car are you?”

“No Vick” whispered Taylor “you look totally awesome.”

Vickie applied a little extra pressure. Taylor bit her lip. Suddenly she felt totally aroused.

“Are you sure?”

“Totally” gasped Taylor.

“Great.”

Releasing blondie Vickie focused back on the road. Taylor caught her breath. She didn’t understand what just happened there but it had felt delightful. Inside the confines of her too tight Spanx control pants she could feel herself getting all hot, bothered and moist.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Mar 16, 2011)

finally more great stuff from the samster!

i love the way you build characters with small comments, like Chet's snide comments about her weight.

Please sir, can I have some more?


----------



## samster (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's Part 2

Illustration is here: http://fav.me/d3bypxr

*Part 2*

After driving a long loop Vickie headed back onto the highway 79 access road and heading south past McKinney. Along the way Vickie had explored a few more of blondies pressure points and Taylor was now looking at her with a mixture of confusion and pure sexual tension. Now Vickie was going to indulge another of her fetishes. She was going to watch blondie eat a big, fattening dinner.

This cars perfect for me, declared Vickie.

So ya gonna buy it?

Lets talk a deal through over lunch.

Ummmits better if we go back to the dealership cos my math isnt too good an were gonna have to work out the finance an all, replied Taylor.

Ill be paying cash.

Ohwhat about ya trade in?

Im keeping the Hummer as well. Do you fancy Chilis or Buffalo Wild Wings? queried Vickie. 

UmmmmChilis.

Cool.

Pulling off the highway Vickie pulled the Mustang to a stop in the Chilis parking lot. It was busy with the lunchtime crowd and she pulled tight between a pick-up and an SUV. After turning the motor off Vickie gently ran her fingers along blondies bare, fake tanned thighs. Her skin was soft and plump like the rest of her. 

Taylor bit her lip but didnt pull back. It was obvious the pint sized red head was into her. First reaction for Taylor was she only dated guys. But Vickies touch seemed programmed to send electric bolts of arousal around her body. It felt soooooo good. Despite herself Taylor was enjoying Vickie Wootons attentions. A year living single in Big D and shed enjoyed sampling guys of all different shapes and sizes; maybe she could find out what it was like to kiss a girl? 

Keeping her hand on blondies thigh Vickie looked her in her in the eyes and said, Whats the best deal you can get me on this car blondie?

Will ya buy today?

Yes.

Ummmm

For a moment Taylor puzzled on the math. As a sales exec she was authorized to go down 5% on sticker price. On $38,500 that was about $1,500. Fixing her best smile she said, I can do $37,000 for a deal today.

Do it for $35,500 and Ill deal today, otherwise Ill shop around.

Normally Taylor had a whole sales patter around this being the best deal around. Sometimes it worked; sometimes it didnt. But with Vickies hand moving along her soft, inner thigh to places Taylor wasnt sure she wanted it to go yet. She just wanted a deal. 

Youll deal at $35,500?

You bet, nodded Vickie.

I gotta talk to my boss.

Much to Vickies frustration blondie opened the door, hauled herself up out of the Mustang and pulled out her Blackberry. Shaking her head and smiling Vickie got out herself and into the bright, baking hot sunlight. Taylor was stood across from her and, with the noise of highway 79 in the background, she could only make out the odd word. From what she could gather Taylor was making the case that she really did have a deal at $35,500. Eventually Taylor put the Blackberry back in her handbag and said:

Its an awesome car an weve got loadsa interest sooooooooooo the best we can offer is $36,250 for a deal today.

The businesswoman in Vickie told her to hold back. Blondie was a second rate sales exec with a brain like a peanut. Most her customers, Vickie guessed, were stupid old geezers or similar peanut brained bimbos. She could head back to the office, call around the many Ford dealers in the Metroplex and by late afternoon shed have a deal for $35,500. But then Taylor Kozar looked, felt and smelled amazing. It was worth an extra $1,250 to keep her sweet.

Deal, said Vickie.

Awesome!

Now lets go eat.

Cool.

Inside Chilis and Taylor was self consciously browsing the menu options. Normally she went for burgers and fries but sat with her super fit gym instructor she figured salad was a better option. Across the table and Vickie watched blondie weigh up her options. It was a dilemma Vickie was used to watching her invariably plump dates make. They never wanted to look like a piggy in front of her. Experience taught Vickie there was an easy way round the problem.

UmmmI think Ill go for the black and blue burger, mused Vickie.

Really? exclaimed a surprised Taylor.

Yeah, after a workout the salts good for you.

Really?

Yeah, nodded Vickie. 

Ill go for one of them too, said a relieved Taylor. A burger sounded much better than some crappy salad.

Well have buffalo wings too, added Vickie.

Awesome!

Lunch progressed well. Vickie watched as blondie munched through her burger, fries and onto the chicken wings. In between mouthfuls Vickie found out about blondies life. She had her own condo in McKinney and no kids. She did have a Pug called Gonzo. Her ex husband had owned a small construction company that hadnt survived the Great Recession. Theyd divorced and Taylor had moved out. Clearly she was enjoying her freedom and playing the field. 

So what about you Vick? queried Taylor as she dunked the last Buffalo wing into the sour cream and took a bite. How come ya single?

For a moment Vickie hesitated. Now was the time to make it clear her ex was a she, not a he. It was the acid test. Would blondie keep talking or run for the hills? Vickie smiled at that thought. With Taylors fat ass and the heat outside she wasnt going to run far.

My ex, Christi, moved to Florida.

Hah! giggled Taylor I knew ya was aummmmlesbian!

You cool with that?

Sure, nodded Taylor. 

So Im on the lookout said Vickie; looking Taylor in the eye and running her foot along blondies waxed legs. Even a bimbo like Taylor Kozar couldnt miss the meaning there. To Vickies satisfaction Taylor didnt pull back; she just sat with a vacuous smile across her face and waited. Clearly Vickie was going to have to do the work here. But Vickie was used to that. The key was to keep moving along in stages. Do nothing to freak blondie out and stick to the program. Vickie was comfortable with that.

Well better head back to the dealership, said Vickie. Because your going to want payment and Ive got meeting all afternoon.

Coolthanks for lunch Vick!

My pleasure blondie.

So Taylor wiggled her way out of the restaurant and Vickie settled the bill and followed on. All the time she devoured Taylors over ride, stacked figure. This was a gal she just had to get her hands on.


Late afternoon at Nearburg Ford and Taylor Kozar was having a good day. Her morning test drive had led to a deal, then Vickie Wooton had just paid cash for the Mustang and then her very next customer had just walked in and bought a brand new F-150 truck without even a test drive. After finishing off her paperwork Taylor had logged back into the rota system and was waiting for her next lead.

Standing next to her work buddy, Danielle, she said, Hi honwhatcha reckon to that chicks hair I just dealt on the Mustang? Pretty cool or what?

Kinda funky like Victoria Beckham I guess.

Totally, yeah! exclaimed Taylor. She was starting to get a thing for Vickie Wooton.

Was she Vickie Wooton?

Yeah, owns Activ8. Just paid for it freakin cash on her card, explained Taylor.

Wow! I wish I was rich like that. 

Me too, mused Taylor.

Shes a lesbian too! continued Danielle.

I kinda figured that out Danni hon.

She hit on of my girlfriends in Cube an she said something totally freaky about her hair!

What?

Its a wig an shes bald!

Get outta here! laughed Taylor.

Its what I heard

Chet Morrison, meanwhile, wasnt having such a good day. After losing the smokin hot red head on the Mustang to Taylor Kozar hed wasted his morning on a dumb ass who failed credit. Hed just finished a test drive with a guy who really wasnt impressed by the F-150 and was walking across the lot towards the showroom. Stepping from the heat to the air conditioning the ex college football star eyed up Taylor and Danielle. Both, so far as Chet was concerned, were a pair of fat assed air heads who needed to go on a serious diet. Chet liked his women hot, petite and toned; ideally red heads. That brought his attention firmly back to Vickie Wooton. 

If Id had her Id of dealt the freakin Mustang and fucked her, said Chet to himself.

For a moment Chet drifted into the world of fucking Vickie Wooton. With fitness like that shed keep up with Chet and he could picture in all kinds of positions. Those toned, trim little thighs and that amazing spiked red hair. Damn it Chet wanted to run his hands through it. But that stupid fat bitch Taylor had dealt her. Fuck that! Chet was going to figure out how to get Vickie for himself. That would be easy enough for a player like Chet Morrison. 

You dealt that red head on the Mustang? said Chet as he approached the still gossiping Taylor and Danielle.

Sure did, chirped Taylor. After ya tried to steal her!

Fuck you fat ass, chucked Chet as he walked past, slapping Taylors fattened out posterior.

Asshole, snarled Taylor as Chet walked away.

That guys a total freakin jerk, added Danielle.

Thats for sure.

Sat back at his desk Chest logged into the dealership computer system. He keyed in Victoria Wooton in the Customer Name box. The details of the Mustang deal popped up. Chet read on. To his frustration Taylor Kozar hadnt just sold the car but shed also added on the SuperGuard paint protection at $500, three years servicing package and an RTI insurance policy. That was one juicy deal. 

Bitch, muttered Chet to himself. 

More important he pulled up Vickie Wootons details. She was thirty two years old and lived in an expensive part of Plano. She owned Activ8 gym. 

That figures with her bangin body, thought Chet.

Looking at the screen Chet pictured Vickie in his mind. This chick was way too hot for him to let pass. Like an old college football play he planned his attack. The end game was Vickie Wooton, legs spread wide and Chet pumping away like the prize stud he knew he was. Hell yeah!


Vickie, meanwhile, had changed into a crisp business suit and was pulling her oversized yellow Hummer out of the lot at Thompson Industries. Shed just made a sales presentation to the companys two directors and now Thompsons were corporate members of Activ8 gym. Both guys had been drooling at the slender little red head and fallen for every sales line Vickie delivered. That ended with them paying full price and signing on the dotted line then and there.

Kinda like me with that blonde bimbo and the Mustang, chuckled Vickie to herself as she pulled into the late afternoon traffic.

Moving slowly along in the busy rush hour traffic Vickie thought about the blonde bimbo in question. Taylor had the kind of body that made Vickie drool; naturally curvy with a little cosmetic help in the breast department and getting fat. Add to the mix her big blonde hair, fake breasts, flashy jewelry, short and tight skirts; Vickie had her next mark. Question now was how to keep the momentum?

Ever the planner Vickie approach her conquests in stages. It was no point going after a straight hottie like Taylor Kozar like some numb nuts guy would. Vickie needed to warm her up and move her along. So far shed raced through stages 1 & 2. Positive contact had been made (stage 1) and then some light touching (stage 2). Now she needed to move to Stage 3; some quality time together. Nothing sexual or out there; just a drink at a bar.

How quick should she move? Sometime contact was difficult; if she was working a hot store clerk at Macys she had to work out meetings carefully. But Taylor was simple enough; three mornings a week at the gym and collecting the Mustang. Problem was Taylor was too hot to play it cool. Vickie wanted to touch her again soon. Glancing at the dashboard clock Vickie worked out a plan. It was 6pm; Taylor would be finishing work soon. They could meet for a drink at Lizard Bar? That would work well.

Pushing caution out of the door Vickie fished out blondies business card from the centre console. It had her cell phone number on it. Then she keyed the number into her I-phone.

Three rings later Taylor Kozar answered.


----------

